# What To Rename "Recycle Bin"



## lil_nudistgirl

This post may seem stupid for some people but I don't care. If you don't have anything good to say, don't post.

I want to rename "Recycle Bin" but can't think of something simular that I'm satisfied with. Any ideas?

I like customizing my laptop.

Yes, you can rename files like recycle bin, I know how. So don't post stuff like "you can't rename the recycle bin" or "just leave it as it is"


----------



## massahwahl

Uhm...trash can?


----------



## mep916

Are you a guy?


----------



## spanky

Waste Bin?

We're not stupid either. We do know that it can be renamed.


----------



## massahwahl

obviously...


----------



## lil_nudistgirl

Stupid question, not related to the question. No, I'm a girl.


----------



## massahwahl

'Hey guys I customized my laptop'
'oh yeah? How so?'
'Oh its so cool now, I totally renamed my trash can!'

Yeah i know im being mean, but come on, thats weak.


----------



## spanky

http://thesaurus.reference.com/browse/trash


----------



## lil_nudistgirl

When I said about customizing my laptop, I didn't just mean the recycle bin. I did awhole bunch of other stuff too.


----------



## mep916

lil_nudistgirl said:


> Stupid question, not related to the question. No, I'm a girl.



Hey, I hope you're a female. I think that's awesome. We need more in this forum. I'll take your word for it. 

It was off-topic, but not necessarily stupid.


----------



## Geoff

I would rename it Trash Can, or Sh*t Box


----------



## spanky

I don't know about other members but "customizing" to me entails the editing windows files without the use of "click, done software" or normal windows options IE changing the start button in XP.


----------



## massahwahl

theresthatguy said:


> I don't know about other members but "customizing" to me entails the editing windows files without the use of "click, done software" or normal windows options IE changing the start button in XP.



That was my point...


----------



## Kesava

i would go with "bin" lol


----------



## mep916

In fact, I'm sorta suspicious why some of the members' would prefer to think you are a guy.


----------



## lil_nudistgirl

theresthatguy said:


> I don't know about other members but "customizing" to me entails the editing windows files without the use of "click, done software" or normal windows options IE changing the start button in XP.


 
I customize icons such as file type icons (ex. changing mp3 to an ipod icon) font/display/backgound color, font type, file names etc.


----------



## massahwahl

lil_nudistgirl said:


> I customize icons such as file type icons (ex. changing mp3 to an ipod icon) font/display/backgound color, font type, file names etc.



Yes but those dont require having a knowledge of changing or editing files.All those things are sort of anyone can do them changes. They dont make your laptop customized...


----------



## lil_nudistgirl

mep916 said:


> In fact, I'm sorta suspicious why some of the members' would prefer to think you are a guy.


 
Anyone who thinks I'm a guy is an idiot. If hey can read my username, that nswrs there question unless they can read or are just people stupid by posting lame comments like that.


----------



## lil_nudistgirl

ukulele_ninja said:


> Yes but those dont require having a knowledge of changing or editing files.All those things are sort of anyone can do them changes. They dont make your laptop customized...


 
It is customizing beuase it's makng it my own style. I don't really see any one else computer like that. It's ustomizing becuse I'm changing the look. Any computer that you get, the icons are the same.


----------



## massahwahl

lil_nudistgirl said:


> It is customizing beuase it's makng it my own style. I don't really see any one else computer like that. It's ustomizing becuse I'm changing the look. Any computer that you get, the icons are the same.



Not really...it just means you changed the icon for things....big deal...


----------



## Geoff

theresthatguy said:


> I don't know about other members but "customizing" to me entails the editing windows files without the use of "click, done software" or normal windows options IE changing the start button in XP.


You don't just right click to rename it, you need to mess with the registry.


----------



## Kesava

i just renamed mine to "trash"


----------



## massahwahl

[-0MEGA-];818188 said:
			
		

> You don't just right click to rename it, you need to mess with the registry.



You dont have to change the registry to rename it brutha


----------



## Kesava

ukulele_ninja said:


> You dont have to change the registry to rename it brutha



what other way is there?


----------



## mep916

Kuzba said:


> what other way is there?



Right click the bin and select Rename


----------



## massahwahl

Kuzba said:


> what other way is there?



there are lots of programs out there that will let you do it a heck of a lot easier. Ive never cared enough to change the name of my recycle bin


----------



## Kesava

ahhahahaha i never knew that. someone should have told me before i changed the registry.


----------



## Kesava

ukulele_ninja said:


> there are lots of programs out there that will let you do it a heck of a lot easier. Ive never cared enough to change the name of my recycle bin



wait. why would you use a program to change it when the registry is much more simple? apart from you might stuff something up. but that would be noobish.

hah


----------



## spanky

This thread is good for a few chuckles.


----------



## massahwahl

theresthatguy said:


> This thread is good for a few chuckles.



I thought so too 

Ive never tried changing the registry before so I dont know if its easy or not...then again i never claimed to be customizing my laptop by doing lame icon changes to it


----------



## Kesava

lol i really dont think the point of this thread was to find the true meaning of customization.


----------



## lil_nudistgirl

this thread is stupid. Heres something you guys should try. It'll make your computer a lot faster ecpeially if it's runnin slow. Go to the start button located near the buttom left of the screen and go to whre it says "run", clik on it and a box will popup.Type inside the little bar in the box "regedit". Now a new box shall pop up on te screen. Right-click on the mouse over where it says "My Computer" at the top right of the screen in the registry and clik delete. Well done. Now restart your computer....

Also, delete files ending with .dll, there viruses. Just right-click and delete. Congratulation, your computer is virus


----------



## Kesava

lil_nudistgirl said:


> this thread is stupid. Heres something you guys should try. It'll make your computer a lot faster ecpeially if it's runnin slow. Go to the start button located near the buttom left of the screen and go to whre it says "run", clik on it and a box will popup.Type inside the little bar in the box "regedit". Now a new box shall pop up on te screen. Right-click on the mouse over where it says "My Computer" at the top right of the screen in the registry and clik delete. Well done. Now restart your computer....



lol


----------



## lil_nudistgirl

Kuzba said:


> lol i really dont think the point of this thread was to find the true meaning of customization.


 
It wasn't, it was just some stupid ideas for renaming ecycling bin. I thought thats what I put in the title.


----------



## spanky

lil_nudistgirl said:


> this thread is stupid. Heres something you guys should try. It'll make your computer a lot faster ecpeially if it's runnin slow. Go to the start button located near the buttom left of the screen and go to whre it says "run", clik on it and a box will popup.Type inside the little bar in the box "regedit". Now a new box shall pop up on te screen. Right-click on the mouse over where it says "My Computer" at the top right of the screen in the registry and clik delete. Well done. Now restart your computer....
> 
> Also, delete files ending with .dll, there viruses. Just right-click and delete. Congratulation, your computer is virus



You should be a comedian.


----------



## DirtyD86

"trashcan"


or 

"rubbish bin" for the UK users


----------



## oscaryu1

lil_nudistgirl said:


> this thread is stupid. Heres something you guys should try. It'll make your computer a lot faster ecpeially if it's runnin slow. Go to the start button located near the buttom left of the screen and go to whre it says "run", clik on it and a box will popup.Type inside the little bar in the box "regedit". Now a new box shall pop up on te screen. Right-click on the mouse over where it says "My Computer" at the top right of the screen in the registry and clik delete. Well done. Now restart your computer....
> 
> Also, delete files ending with .dll, there viruses. Just right-click and delete. Congratulation, your computer is virus



Cmon, we're not THAT stupid... 

.dll are Windows files by the way...


----------



## massahwahl

lil_nudistgirl said:


> this thread is stupid. Heres something you guys should try. It'll make your computer a lot faster ecpeially if it's runnin slow. Go to the start button located near the buttom left of the screen and go to whre it says "run", clik on it and a box will popup.Type inside the little bar in the box "regedit". Now a new box shall pop up on te screen. Right-click on the mouse over where it says "My Computer" at the top right of the screen in the registry and clik delete. Well done. Now restart your computer....
> 
> Also, delete files ending with .dll, there viruses. Just right-click and delete. Congratulation, your computer is virus



wow just wow


----------



## Kesava

this thread is entertaining.


----------



## Jabes

Kuzba said:


> this thread is entertaining.



haha yea like the rest of her posts


----------



## jutnm

crap bin ?


----------



## pc-tech

"junk that Pi**ed me off"  : )


----------



## lil_nudistgirl

Kuzba said:


> this thread is entertaining.





Jabes said:


> haha yea like the rest of her posts



It'll be entertaining to see your DELL laptop go up in flames, ha ha. That would be something entertaining.


----------



## PC eye

Latrine! And you can even download a wav file that sounds like one!  http://freesound.iua.upf.edu/samplesViewSingle.php?id=20736


----------



## Motoxrdude

O man, your so cool because you renamed your recycle bin, sooo 1337


----------



## lil_nudistgirl

I'll probably rename mine to "Ganon's Castle" (from Zelda) Description: Where files go to die.


----------



## epidemik

Black Hole...idk


----------



## Kesava

Motoxrdude said:


> O man, your so cool because you renamed your recycle bin, sooo 1337



correction "O WOman"

and is there any need for that? she just wanted to find out some names.


----------



## PC eye

You can rename it to countless names at anytime. The crapper, dumper, bottomless pit, etc.. Just remember whatever you rename it to will be seen in any screen shots of your desktop you post at some time.  "you have that on your...".


----------



## Verve

I named mine 'Garbage Heap' but never kept it.


----------



## PC eye

Anything goes!  All you do is right click on the desktop icon and choose the rename option to enter a new name there. You can also change the icon itself that is used. Did you know that?


----------



## brushwithelmer's

Well uh, I'm new here, but you could put your ex-boyfriend's phone # there, case he deserved the sh*t, n kill 2 birds without picking up stones, maybe some hacker'll stear that way n'stead.  --what I'd do if I was a girl.  Or put the ex-boss's name or somethin.


----------



## bumblebee_tuna

Feed Me

or

Ba-leted


----------



## PC eye

How about one way ticket or...


----------



## Ben

DirtyD86 said:


> "trashcan"
> 
> 
> or
> 
> "rubbish bin" for the UK users



I like compost pile.


----------



## mep916

Kuzba said:


> correction "O WOman"



So...we all agree she's not a guy, right?


----------



## Kesava

no


----------



## Kesava

actually yes


----------



## PC eye

The name used show indicate one direction of travel.


----------



## patrickv

my bin is called "*Poubelle*" (hey webbenji i need french help here)
ok jokes aside, were pushing this girl to her limits and that ain't cool (i was one that did it a few times) but her threads are sooooo wicked to be honest.
my bin is also located on my taskbar like linux i removed it from the desktop, yeah you have to mess with the registry to get it done


----------



## massahwahl

brushwithelmer's said:


> Well uh, I'm new here, but you could put your ex-boyfriend's phone # there, case he deserved the sh*t, n kill 2 birds without picking up stones, maybe some hacker'll stear that way n'stead.  --what I'd do if I was a girl.  Or put the ex-boss's name or somethin.



wtf?


----------



## Kesava

hahaah


----------



## luckyedboy66

lmao, this thread is so funny. what is the point of renaming the recycle bin again?


----------



## Kesava

just for the sake of it


----------



## patrickv

Kuzba said:


> just for the sake of it



lol, vous voulez changez le non de votre "recyle bin", messieurs et medames ? !!!


----------



## Kesava

im sure if i knew what that ment it would seem really obvious. but i dont....


----------



## luckyedboy66

patrickv said:


> lol, vous voulez changez le non de votre "recyle bin", messieurs et medames ? !!!



care to translate?


----------



## patrickv

i said :
*do you want to change the name of your "recycle bin", mr and mrs ?*

french class people, the next time don't skip it


----------



## Kesava

i learnt german and japanese. but never french hahah


----------



## epidemik

I know spanish...oo boy this is a strange thread.
Our spanish teacher was trying to explain how to say sh** to us but she barely speak english so none of us understood lol.


----------



## K3rupt

lol. See what "YOU" all did. lol.

Shes Leaving [/tear]

It would be sweet haxing skills to be able to rename a Recyle Bin!

Whoa. Customization to the Maximization!


----------



## Kesava

this thread is a great example of the friendly attitude here at computerforum.com


----------



## K3rupt

Kuzba said:


> this thread is a great example of the friendly attitude here at computerforum.com



Absolutly!

I think when a user becomes Unfriendly, mean, and annoying the whole forum seems to turn against them.

What does this tell all you kiddies?

BE NICE TO YOUR ELDERS!


----------



## Kesava

wait... your 16.. which mean most people here are probably your elders lol.


----------



## K3rupt

Kuzba said:


> wait... your 16.. which mean most people here are probably your elders lol.



Look Whos Talking! 

Yeah, I Respect Most Of My Elders. 

But Brianmay26. Kiss My Shoes.

(Your the only one i could think of that was younger than me)

OH! You too Oscaryu!

hehehe


----------



## Kesava

hahahahhaha


----------



## ThatGuy16

K3rupt said:


> Look Whos Talking!
> 
> Yeah, I Respect Most Of My Elders.
> 
> But Brianmay26. Kiss My Shoes.
> 
> (Your the only one i could think of that was younger than me)
> 
> OH! You too Oscaryu!
> 
> hehehe



Jabes 

 why am i posting... lol


----------



## patrickv

guys it's not really about respecting each other, it was because of the kind of post lil_nudist girl makes, and it just so happen some of us (like me,again) didn't take it seriously, the name is not convincing either


----------



## The_Beast

Extra Stuff/Crap


----------



## spanky

The_Beast said:


> Extra Stuff/Crap



F YEAH!!


----------



## massahwahl

patrickv said:


> guys it's not really about respecting each other, it was because of the kind of post lil_nudist girl makes, and it just so happen some of us (like me,again) didn't take it seriously, the name is not convincing either



Exactly! Asking simple questions are alright as long as they are in the quest for knowledge... asking stupid questions to be cute or funny dont benefit anyone and get you nowhere. Nothing about this person seems genuine or honost.


----------



## Trizoy




----------



## Kornowski

I don't know, I think some poeple are giving her a bit of a hard time, I guess really if you don't like or believe what she says then it's up to you, but you don't really have to make it public...

I'd go with 'Trash'


----------



## Jabes

shes gone so theirs no use doin anything more right?


----------



## Kesava

ok this thread is now pointless. lol


----------



## PC eye

epidemik said:


> I know spanish...oo boy this is a strange thread.


 
 Tell me about it!  It's one of those that you...


----------



## apj101

ukulele_ninja said:


> You dont have to change the registry to rename it brutha


yes you do, maybe not directly but the recycle bin placeholder name is in the registry and cant be changed without it. Dont confuse the registry with the registry editing program called regedit.



ukulele_ninja said:


> Not really...it just means you changed the icon for things....big deal...


dig deal what??..why are you giving her such a hard time. 
Changing the themes/icons/text/colours is *clearly *an example of customization. You are just picking on her now and it is NOT called for. 



ukulele_ninja said:


> 'Hey guys I customized my laptop'
> 'oh yeah? How so?'
> 'Oh its so cool now, I totally renamed my trash can!'
> 
> Yeah i know im being mean, but come on, thats weak.


why is it weak, she isnt saying that this is the sole limit of her changes. And its not for you to critic such things




ukulele_ninja said:


> there are lots of programs out there that will let you do it a heck of a lot easier. Ive never cared enough to change the name of my recycle bin


And I've never cared enough to do a great many things, but that doesn't mean I abuse those that do!!!





ukulele_ninja said:


> I thought so too
> 
> Ive never tried changing the registry before so I dont know if its easy or not...then again i never claimed to be customizing my laptop by doing lame icon changes to it


You are a serious chip on your shoulder! 
No-one said you did claim such a thing, your point is a frivolous attempt to inject a low key insult back at the author. It looks bigoted and out of place, much like its writer




oscaryu1 said:


> Cmon, we're not THAT stupid...


speak for yourself   



> .dll are Windows files by the way...


so is the registry, well it 2 files actually



ukulele_ninja said:


> wtf?


are you going to scold everyone new who joins this forum?



Kuzba said:


> this thread is a great example of the friendly attitude here at computerforum.com


Agreed, what a serous attitude problem we have here. This thread has a HECK of a LOT more value than some of the other JUNK that get posted on the board...hey if people here want us to start deleting stuff like this then mods would be more that HAPPY. We let them slide coz we like to have a friendly forum... we'd be just as happy with a site that is 100% pure on-topic



K3rupt said:


> Absolutly!
> 
> I think when a user becomes Unfriendly, mean, and annoying the whole forum seems to turn against them.
> 
> What does this tell all you kiddies?
> 
> BE NICE TO YOUR ELDERS!


forget the elder....be nice to everyone
look at the rules and the page 2 of the rules


> What is expected of me?
> 
> We don’t expect anything of our members except to be polite, courteous, and helpful. Oh and of course to adhere to the rules.






ukulele_ninja said:


> Exactly! Asking simple questions are alright as long as they are in the quest for knowledge... asking stupid questions to be cute or funny dont benefit anyone and get you nowhere. Nothing about this person seems genuine or honost.


http://www.computerforum.com/103301-who-model-whats-her-name-pic.html
http://www.computerforum.com/103300-uk-government-ineptitude.html
http://www.computerforum.com/9899-post-yourself.html
http://www.computerforum.com/102881-whats-your-christmas-list.html
http://www.computerforum.com/103090-we-have-snow.html
http://www.computerforum.com/102658-cigars-vs-cigarettes.html
http://www.computerforum.com/103269-links-kill-time.html
http://www.computerforum.com/54667-post-your-car.html

10 seconds on off-topic resulted in these...do these all meet your criteria!!!! i cant see how we should let these questions slide by whilst someone asking about names for the recycle bin should be flamed like this. Should we delete all these posts? How about one of yours?
http://www.computerforum.com/101984-go-vote.html
Is that a stupid thread....or should we keep that one???





Kuzba said:


> ok this thread is now pointless. lol



no, the thread wasnt pointless, well no more that other threads. 
This is a PRIME example of *bullying*. A few people decided to start flaming the author and then EVERYONE joined on board thinking it was funny...well it wasn't. 
Take a look at yourselves guys.


----------



## pc-tech

Whats the point of keeping this thread going? she is gone


----------



## spanky

The reason is to point out that certain people need to be more nice to other members in the future regardless of how silly their thread might be. In other words, if you don't have anything nice to say, don't say it at all.


----------



## massahwahl

apj101 said:


> yes you do, maybe not directly but the recycle bin placeholder name is in the registry and cant be changed without it. Dont confuse the registry with the registry editing program called regedit.
> 
> 
> dig deal what??..why are you giving her such a hard time.
> Changing the themes/icons/text/colours is *clearly *an example of customization. You are just picking on her now and it is NOT called for.
> 
> 
> why is it weak, she isnt saying that this is the sole limit of her changes. And its not for you to critic such things
> 
> 
> 
> And I've never cared enough to do a great many things, but that doesn't mean I abuse those that do!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a serious chip on your shoulder!
> No-one said you did claim such a thing, your point is a frivolous attempt to inject a low key insult back at the author. It looks bigoted and out of place, much like its writer
> 
> 
> 
> speak for yourself
> 
> 
> so is the registry, well it 2 files actually
> 
> 
> are you going to scold everyone new who joins this forum?
> 
> 
> Agreed, what a serous attitude problem we have here. This thread has a HECK of a LOT more value than some of the other JUNK that get posted on the board...hey if people here want us to start deleting stuff like this then mods would be more that HAPPY. We let them slide coz we like to have a friendly forum... we'd be just as happy with a site that is 100% pure on-topic
> 
> 
> forget the elder....be nice to everyone
> look at the rules and the page 2 of the rules
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.computerforum.com/103301-who-model-whats-her-name-pic.html
> http://www.computerforum.com/103300-uk-government-ineptitude.html
> http://www.computerforum.com/9899-post-yourself.html
> http://www.computerforum.com/102881-whats-your-christmas-list.html
> http://www.computerforum.com/103090-we-have-snow.html
> http://www.computerforum.com/102658-cigars-vs-cigarettes.html
> http://www.computerforum.com/103269-links-kill-time.html
> http://www.computerforum.com/54667-post-your-car.html
> 
> 10 seconds on off-topic resulted in these...do these all meet your criteria!!!! i cant see how we should let these questions slide by whilst someone asking about names for the recycle bin should be flamed like this. Should we delete all these posts? How about one of yours?
> http://www.computerforum.com/101984-go-vote.html
> Is that a stupid thread....or should we keep that one???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no, the thread wasnt pointless, well no more that other threads.
> This is a PRIME example of *bullying*. A few people decided to start flaming the author and then EVERYONE joined on board thinking it was funny...well it wasn't.
> Take a look at yourselves guys.



yeah your right I was real arse. Sorry to get all up and grumpy


----------



## apj101

ukulele_ninja said:


> yeah your right I was real arse. Sorry to get all up and grumpy



thank you, it takes a lot to say sorry - and it is appreciated...

now i think a good name for recycle bin would be "Al Gore's Grotto"


----------



## massahwahl

well I do mean it I should not have been mean just for the sake of bitching. Apologies to all. 

Wow I dont think anyone anticipated the route this thread would take...


----------



## PC eye

You might wonder if the thread was taking a risk when entering....





 !!!


----------



## patrickv

haha, lol @ pceye, "Al Gore's grotto", thats a name


----------



## zaroba

geeze...one person thinks its good to have a girl here and then the rest of you go and drive her off for asking a simple question.    well...at least now you know why there isn't many girls here.

heck, you were driving her off before even realizing she was a girl.  do you guys now pick and choose what new members get to ask questions and hang around now?  if you wanna bully people and be a-holes towards somebody, why not just goto runescape or yahoo chat rooms.  thats what there made for


----------

